
Pegleg: Raspberry Pi Implanted Below the Skin - void_nill
https://hackaday.com/2019/08/29/pegleg-raspberry-pi-implanted-below-the-skin-not-coming-to-a-store-near-you/
======
Traster
What exactly is the advantage of a device implanted under the skin? Is this
just research for the physical side of implants so that once we've got the
human interfaces done we're in a good position? I don't see how a rPi in your
leg beats a rPi in your pocket in this situation?

------
aiml22
are we there already.

